# how to transfer on baby bib white ? need help on this



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

i know how to do transfer process done some on black and white tshirts but am looking to do baby bibs and i done 3 so far , the problem with the bib is it has this plastic sheet under it and with the heatpress it sort of mesesup.

also the sticky tape on it , i have to make sure that part of this area is out of the heatpress otherwise it melts and cannot stick it on no more.

the meterial is like hair u can swipe it left or right , how do i work on this to get best results


















Fabric composition: 65% Cotton, 35% Polyester
Polyethylene ethylene vinyl acetate backing
Warning: Keep away from fire and flames.

am using jpss light.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

I wouldn't use a heat applied transfer on that product for the exact reason you are having issues.
If I had those bibs, I would screenprint with an air dry, water base ink.

If you want to heat apply transfers to bibs, get a different bib w/o the backing.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

chuckh said:


> I wouldn't use a heat applied transfer on that product for the exact reason you are having issues.
> If I had those bibs, I would screenprint with an air dry, water base ink.
> 
> If you want to heat apply transfers to bibs, get a different bib w/o the backing.




this was not 100% cotton.

should i get my self a 100% cotton wil it transfer on it better.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

That's what I would do. Also, see if you can find one with a shorter nap...it should help with the adhesion/durability of your transfer. 

Bibs for sublimation (100% polyester) will be white and very smooth. 

I'm big into ordering samples and trying a few different brands or styles, and then sticking with those that work best.

Good luck!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most of the bibs you find at wholesalers like Sanmar and TSC will not have the vinyl backing.


----------



## bibsanddribble (Mar 13, 2017)

you are trying to transfer onto a PUL, basically it's a fabric that has been 'laminated' with a plastic, I defently wouldn't try to use a heat press with them, I would either embroider or screen print them


----------

